# Asus P5G41T-M LX PCI Express Version 2.0 and above GPU Support



## jackal_79 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi,
  I have an *Asus P5G41T-M LX* motherboard. This motherboard is having an older version of PCI Express. ( I think it is 1.1). Has any one tried running any PCI express version 2 or above card on this motherboard? If some one has please let me know the model. Iam trying to run hd 7750 or hd 7770.


----------



## Myth (Nov 26, 2012)

There shouldnt be any problem. Performance difference is very negligible.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 26, 2012)

Myth said:


> There shouldnt be any problem. Performance difference is very negligible.


Not in theory. But don't want to find out after buying the card.


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2012)

not in theory but practically any pci-e card and particularly HD7770 and HD7750 works fine on the mobo you've mentioned.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 27, 2012)

topgear said:


> not in theory but practically any pci-e card and particularly HD7770 and HD7750 works fine on the mobo you've mentioned.



Can you suggest a good card available online from both of these models?


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 27, 2012)

Someone please reply!


----------



## Myth (Nov 28, 2012)

Sapphire HD 7750 1GB GDDR5 Graphic Card
MSI GRAPHICS CARD R7750-PMD1GD5/OC
SAPPHIRE GRAPHIC CARD HD 7750 1GB GDDR5 OC

Sapphire HD 7770 Edition GHz Graphic Card
MSI GRAPHIC CARD R7770-2PMD1GD5/OC


----------



## topgear (Nov 28, 2012)

jackal_79 said:


> Can you suggest a good card available online from both of these models?



just go with this.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 28, 2012)

topgear, how cool are these chips? i mean, more cooling is always better, no?


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2012)

From now on, whoever asks this question will get his thread locked.

Read sticky threads before asking such questions.

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ormation-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html*

You're most welcome to start a new thread but no PCIe compatibility question. Answered a million times.


doomgiver said:


> topgear, how cool are these chips? i mean, more cooling is always better, no?


Stop being paranoid about cooling for low-end cards.

Infact stop being paranoid about cooling for all 28nm cards except the extreme high end.


----------

